# Honey extractor?



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

Crush and Strain or find a bee club near you that might rent an extractor. I personally crushed and strained about 75lbs off 2 hives 2 weeks ago and than found out my bee club lends out their extractor to members and you just have to make sure its clean on return.


----------



## Commander147 (Apr 22, 2013)

Check Craigslist - for a rental also - Thats how I found the guy that I rent the extractor from.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've used a fork and just scraped down my plastic foundation langstroth frames. That was only one supper and it worked out great. Then you could let it sit for a day or so and then scoop off the wax and the little bit of honey you might get from the capping floating to the top into a paint filter. I used a five gallon bucket with a drop in paint filter. Wouldn't you know it I loaned my honey extractor out to a friend just before that.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I spent a lot of money to get the bees going this year and trying to limit the costs now. However I want to do thing the correct way. I have 8 hives active 6 of which are doing a good job of building honey. If all works out I will have 10 supers to process. And things are going good. I seen from this years build up of my first two hives installed on drawn comb thanks to my loss last year. There are three supers on each of those hives I want to save my comb for reuse. What I am looking for is recommendations on a good two frame extractor. 

Thanks


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

I made a honey press if you're interest I will post picture. My only cost was the threaded rod and a flange and a nut.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Please do Tomkat.



tomkat said:


> I made a honey press if you're interest I will post picture. My only cost was the threaded rod and a flange and a nut.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

If I was in your shoes I'd look really hard at the Maxant two frame model. Whats really cool about it is you can upgrade the the basket for not to much money when you need to extract more frames in the near future.

Check it out here: http://www.maxantindustries.com/extractors.html

Great product and made in the USA. It's a win win!


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

Ask at your bee club. Someone will have one that you can use.
Charlie


----------



## Coach B (Feb 28, 2011)

cdevier said:


> Ask at your bee club. Someone will have one that you can use.
> Charlie


Most folks in most bee clubs are pretty friendly. I'd like to think you'll have several that will invite you over to extract with them for a year or two until you can save up. We had five different guys extracting on my friend's extractor one year. Two have since bought their own. My buddy actually likes others using his for a few supers-it means he has helpers, and he gets a little extra honey out of the uncapping tub as well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would try to borrow one. Crush and strain is not more work. I can crush and strain faster than I can extract with an 18 frame radial as far as my work. A two frame extractor is a LOT more time and work than crush and strain... But if you can borrow an extractor you can have all of that drawn comb to increase your yield next year.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm going to talk to the members at the next meeting.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

GOHoney said:


> I spent a lot of money to get the bees going this year and trying to limit the costs now. However I want to do thing the correct way. I have 8 hives active 6 of which are doing a good job of building honey. If all works out I will have 10 supers to process. And things are going good. I seen from this years build up of my first two hives installed on drawn comb thanks to my loss last year. There are three supers on each of those hives I want to save my comb for reuse. What I am looking for is recommendations on a good two frame extractor.
> 
> Thanks


Well stated, to me the issue is how to save the comb not how to get the honey. Actually I have no idea what I am going to do with the honey. Crush and strain advocates seem to be all about the honey. As for two frame extraction being more work, well what good is a hobby if you can't enjoy the process, extraction is part of the process if you use foundation. High volume is obviously a different issue.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Check with your local bee club. Most clubs have extractors that you can barrow or rent. Also check with some local beekeepers. Some of them will be willing to extract your supers for a small fee.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I bought one on ebay for 319. Stainless, 4 deeps or 8 Meds. Worked better than I expected. I didn't want to spend the money either, but decided I'd buy one I could use in the future and get use out of it this year. I think it was well worth it....


----------



## Wolfer (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw some on e bay yesterday or the day before in the 200.00 range


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Wait until you can afford a Maxant, for now extract with another beekeeper in you're area.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a little left in the budget yet. I figure I have a few weeks and have been reading about the extractors available in my price range. I am leaning towards the Maxant. If I want to upgrade it down the road I can. 

Thanks all.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

The extractor may not be available when you want it. it's best to first check with maxant regarding availability as they have had delays in shipping extractors during honey extraction season in the past.
The delay, if there is any, is understandable IMO as this is probably their busiest time of year.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I will call them tomorrow clyderoad.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't forget, we have a few suppliers that STOCK our extractor.
Yes, we are very busy again this season with a 2-3 week backorder.
Fear not, our drones are working work!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

I picked up my Maxant extractor yesterday..... What a beautiful machine.....:applause:


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

KQ6AR said:


> Wait until you can afford a Maxant, for now extract with another beekeeper in you're area.


Why? You will never wear out any of the current extractors as a hobbiest. Why spend as much money as possible? The 9/18 extractors are the best value currently whether from Brushy, Mann, or others. Next is the Dadant 20/36 frame if you need more capacity. It will hold 36 mediums for the same money as a 10/20 from Maxant. Don't start on the thickness of the stainless either. I've never seen a stainless extractor with a hole in it unless somebody shot it. The best overall is a used extractor that fits your size needs.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

For me its a personal preference I like quality tools. I also like being able to contact someone who knows what parts are in the extractor should you loose or break a part.
I have used Dadant, Mann Lake & Maxant extractors & prefer the quality of the Maxant. Try calling mann lake & tell them you broke the thingy in you're model X extractor. The person on the phone probably won't know what part you are trying to describe.




Ross said:


> Why? You will never wear out any of the current extractors as a hobbiest. Why spend as much money as possible? The 9/18 extractors are the best value currently whether from Brushy, Mann, or others. Next is the Dadant 20/36 frame if you need more capacity. It will hold 36 mediums for the same money as a 10/20 from Maxant. Don't start on the thickness of the stainless either. I've never seen a stainless extractor with a hole in it unless somebody shot it. The best overall is a used extractor that fits your size needs.


----------



## Dodgerdoob (Mar 18, 2011)

How industrious are you? I built a 6 frame radial extractor for about $200. Its all stainless a d food grade HDPE. There are a lot of ideas and plans out there.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 19, 2013)

MAXANT said:


> Don't forget, we have a few suppliers that STOCK our extractor.
> Yes, we are very busy again this season with a 2-3 week backorder.
> Fear not, our drones are working work!
> :thumbsup:


When I called last week, Maxant was out. But indeed, there were several of their dealers that had them in stock. I found the closest one to me and I should have my new 3100H on Wednesday!


----------



## madasafish (Aug 24, 2010)

I built a honey press for free using scrap wood and a surplus car jack.. http://tinyurl.com/k8jzlcg 

Bee keeping on a budget - I would use an extractor twice a year...Waste of money as a hobby beekeeper..


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I have some time before I need to decide. I have been watching ebay and seeing what looks like some good extractors for a good price. Not to hijack my own thread but is it OK to leave full supers on while they continue to fill others?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

There is a store not far from us that will extract by the super. I don't remember the prices, but it was cheaper as you added supers.


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

The 9 frame Maxant places 2 frames side by side in 3 places...almost touching...looks like the honey would flow from one to the other...any problem?


----------



## PaBill (Apr 4, 2014)

My son and I are building one as I type this. It should do what we need it to do.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 19, 2013)

oldforte said:


> The 9 frame Maxant places 2 frames side by side in 3 places...almost touching...looks like the honey would flow from one to the other...any problem?


Centrifugal force will keep that from happening.


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

Beeracuda ...seems that centrifugal force would cause it to happen ...throwing the honey into the adjacent frame.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 19, 2013)

It is going to throw the honey to the inside wall of the extractor. The cell's angle will prevent the adjacent frame from filling up, too.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

oldforte said:


> The 9 frame Maxant places 2 frames side by side in 3 places...almost touching...looks like the honey would flow from one to the other...any problem?


Extracted a couple of supers last Saturday in my 3100P and didn't see a problem at all.... When I removed the empty frames I set them in another super over a tray and there was hardly a drop in the tray when I put them back on the hive....


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

MAXANT said:


> Don't forget, we have a few suppliers that STOCK our extractor.
> Yes, we are very busy again this season with a 2-3 week backorder.
> Fear not, our drones are working work!
> :thumbsup:


You have drones that work? Patent that genome, quick!


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I need to move on extracting. I checked the hives and I have four full 10 frame supers capped and ready. Another four close to being ready. I am looking at he Pigeon Mountain 4 frame extractor PM9997. Pros and Cons from anyone? 

Thanks


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

A truck just delivered our new extractor from Mann Lake. It holds 9 full frames or 18 mediums. Yes, the electric is a little expensive- but well worth it. We have used an older 4 frame hand crank for the last 5 years.
Charlie


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

GOHoney said:


> If all works out I will have 10 supers to process. And things are going good.
> Thanks


C-town has plenty of beeks, surely someone can help you out. 

Personally i would bite the bullet and buy the maxant setup. assuming they are 10 frame supers and you get 3lbs per frame your looking at 300+lbs of honey. I retail mine word of mouth only for roughly $7 per pound. At that rate you can pay for your extractor setup (~$700) in the first 100 lbs of honey. 

If all else fails your welcome to come on down to my place here in Peoria and extract them here.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I ended up buying a 9 frame rotary extractor from Brushy mountain. Got it today and looks to be good quality. Next year I can upgrade with a electric motor. I have 9 supers I will be trying to get done this weekend.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the purchase, GOH!!! Nothing like getting new toys, er, uh...tools!  

My mentor has owned a nine frame SAF for *several* years and has been well pleased with it. One difference is that his has the old direct-drive motor rather than the new German right-angle motor....whether that will make a difference or not only time will tell. I've used his extractor for the last three years to extract my honey and it seems like a quality piece of equipment. My mentor also extracts for other newbies, like myself. He usually extracts a ton of his own honey. So really, there's no telling how much honey actually gets slung by his extractor each year. 

Best wishes and enjoy your new extractor!!!
Ed


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, Intheswamp. I do like new toys. I put it together tonight and it spins well. Looking forward to bottling honey this weekend. Hope your season has treated you well.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

" I can crush and strain faster than using an 18 frame extractor" now MB that has to be one of the most misleading statements I have ever seen you post.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>" I can crush and strain faster than using an 18 frame extractor" now MB that has to be one of the most misleading statements I have ever seen you post. 

I what way? It wouldn't be at all hard to do it faster than uncapping and extracting with an 18 frame extractor. I can cut out and crush 18 frames of honey in less time that it takes to uncap it. Then you have to extract it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

This sounds like a challenge, we all need to go to Nebraska for this one.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael, I'm not arguing the point about it being faster to C&S rather than to uncap and extract...you've been there and done it, I haven't. It makes sense that comb can be cutout of frames and crushed faster than it can be uncapped and extracted. What I'm wondering about is how long it will take for the honey to gravity drain out of the crushed comb. I (hate to use this next word) assume the crushed comb has to be re-crushed some to free honey that might be trapped where wax is squeezed together...kind of a "stirring up", if that makes sense? Once you have the comb crushed and draining I take it that it's left for a while for gravity to do it's job? With gravity draining, how well is the honey removed? Seems that extracting would be more efficient at collecting more of the honey, but...????

Ed


----------



## dkofoed (Feb 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried a product like a honey spinner? Seems like an economical way to extract for a hobbyist ...


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

MichiganMike said:


> Well stated, to me the issue is how to save the comb not how to get the honey. Actually I have no idea what I am going to do with the honey. Crush and strain advocates seem to be all about the honey. As for two frame extraction being more work, well what good is a hobby if you can't enjoy the process, extraction is part of the process if you use foundation. High volume is obviously a different issue.


hi, I would check with your bee club, most have one to rent to members. for me the drawn comb is worth a lot .this is how I use some of it, I hive swarms in early april on a hive body of drawn comb, then later in april I put a hive body of foundation on them and rent them to the apple orchards, when I bring them back home if all went well they have drawn the second deep of foundation. I put the third deep of foundation on for the poplar flow in may, in june I extract that deep and put foundation on for the sourwood flow. I am extracting it now. but by being able to give them such a good start in early spring I get 200 pounds of honey and they draw 20 deep frames. ever thing has to go perfect, but I have several that did that this year. good luck


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Ed, you could do crush in strain through a sausage press very quickly. You limitation would probably be the size, I think the big ones are 2 gallons. I've seen it done with a fruit press but it looks like it would be more of a mess. 

I have never tried this so I don't know how well it works, but I do know that it will work. And you can use it for making sausage and juice the rest of the year if you are so inclined.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

"Seems that extracting would be more efficient at collecting more of the honey, but...???? "

Your right it is. Suggesting to anyone that crushing and straining any significant amount of comb as opposed to using a motorized extractor is of no benefit, and anyone who has handled honey in any manner on a consistent basis knows very well that crushing and straining is an archaic means of handling honey to best be avoided (especially if you are new to honey processing).


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I bought a little tiger from Pigeon Mountain. $99 plain. Add a honey-gate for a few $$ extra. Worked great. The frames have to be turned, but we extracted 18 frames in about 45 min. Set up and clean-up took longer than processing.

You will still need uncapping equipment and a strainer.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I harvested 3 medium supers last weekend with the 9 frame radial I purchased. No regrets on the money spent for it! The extractor worked superbly. Hand crank and I don't think I will purchase a motor next year. There was no honey to speak of left on the frames. It was not that much longer to use the crank vs motor. I like it that I could do almost a full super at one time. I have 4 more to do this coming weekend plus cut out two shallow supers full of cut comb. One and a half 5 gal buckets off those three.


----------

